# Who else stocks the Vaporesso Target Tank?



## Kaizer (9/3/16)

Any vendors have stock of the Vaporesso Target Tank only? I see a few vendors selling the combo inclusive of a mod but I am only looking to purchase a few of these tanks, as well as the 0.9 kanthal coils.

....I have officially given up on all other tanks.

I know eCiggies and Vape King have stock. Was wondering which other vendors stock them as well?


----------



## daniel craig (9/3/16)

I did see Vapeshop has them but they are more expensive than the other vendors you listed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

